# Rats On The Rise In Nyc



## vevster (Jun 25, 2019)

This article actually has animated pics of rats running around!  The NYTimes have jokes.....

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/22/nyregion/rat-infestation-nyc.html#commentsContainer


----------



## Kanky (Jun 25, 2019)

That’s just nasty.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2019)

eeeeek!!! Why don't Trump address this rat issue in his own back yard, and leave those Mexicans alone. The money would be better spent..
Trump's backyard is a dump...


----------

